# Dog growls at random apartment noises



## frankyk (May 19, 2009)

I have 2 dogs, a puppy and another older dog. I noticed that while they are just sitting and passed out for the most part, if there is a slight unusual noise, knock outside in the hallway for the apartments, the older dog growls. It's a very brief growl but she growls and then goes back to sleep.

She also barks when there is a louder noise, like a knock or something. My puppy on the other hand doesn't do this but I feel she is starting to do this because the other dog is giving my dog a bad habit. Basically, the action is so quick that it's hard to catch her in the act until after it's done. How do I train the older dog to not do that since it's really frustrating and probably annoying for the neighbors to have a dog always bark through the door when they open their door.

As of now, I simply say "No!" but obviously that isn't working. Any suggestions?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The alert barking is actually good. We want our dogs to warn us of intruders but, we don't want a bunch of false alarms like barking at a knock on the door or guests arriving.

Instead of saying No! say Thank You and then use your Quiet or That's Enough command. Now the hard part....teaching them what the normal sounds are so they don't have to bark at them. Next time it happens go to your dog, Thank him, say Quiet and now the important part...YAWN. Yep, Yawn. Dogs understand that....they know it means boring, nothing to be concerned about. Make sure he sees you doing that.

This isn't a quick fix but, the barking will be reduced significantly with consistency and practice.


----------

